
WeWork parent pulls IPO following pushback: sources - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-wework-ipo/wework-parent-pulls-ipo-following-pushback-sources-idUSKBN1W12T6
======
justboxing
DUPE: Active discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20990156)

------
dynjo
Without the IPO they need to find a seriously insane investor to unlock more
funding. Its a $10 billion train wreck.

